# Wiring help ford 800 series



## MuleSal (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi all, I have a 1955 Ford 850.This is not a show tractor. It is my dedicated baler powering tractor for the past 15 years. A friend offered to paint it and what seemed like a good idea last fall has created a problem for me now. 

One thing led to another and I've got wiring off it and some discrepancy as to how I should rewire it before putting the hood and all back in place. Duh moment while disassembling  My fault completely

Anyhow it is a 12V system with motorcraft 1300 alternator and motorcraft regulator with IASF connection points.

I could sure use a wiring diagram, as I'm second guessing myself and my memory big time. It has 2 post balast resistor (I think) terminal block, a 2 wire key switch, a 2 wire start button, a solenoid with 3, not 4 posts, and an ammeter on dash that several things seemed wired through. 


ANY help would be sure appreciated, thanks MuleSal


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy MuleSal, 

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

That is a modified charging system with an old-style alternator/external regulator. These first appeared in the 1970's. There is no diagram covering what you may have. Today's alternators are self-regulating internally, there is no external regulator.

What wires are you having trouble with? Hopefully, it is with the alternator & regulator connections. If so, I can probably help. Post pictures so we can be on the same page.

If you can't get it back together, you can always buy a 12V conversion kit for an 850 and install it. They provide kits with instructions.


----------



## MuleSal (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks sixbales. I located my sketchy schematics from last fall and after much trial and error I think Ive got it, without causing damage. The old battery is not holding a charge, so I think I'll pick up a new one tomorrow. The key switch and starter button seem to be operating correctly and the starter made one brief attempt, but the battery voltage is about 9 volts and not up to the task. It discharges just sitting on the bench after removing from charger..

I believe that I have the alternator and regulator connections just as they were last time tractor was running. I was unsure about the key switch, starter button and ammeter, but I think I've got it. If I discover I've got it not quite right, I'll try and post my sketchy schematic and would be glad for any help.

Thanks

I'll let you know tomorrow


----------

